
Chinese Room - colinprince
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_room
======
bloak
I'd vote this down if I could. It's a total waste of time. Some wise
commentary here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Chinese_room#can_someone_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Chinese_room#can_someone_please_explain,_in_HS_english,_why_this_isn&#039;t_total_nonsense)?

EDIT: Several failed attempts to make the link work.

